

Google : Facts about our network neutrality - dreur
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/facts-about-our-network-neutrality.html

======
jokermatt999
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1598737>

------
spooneybarger
Google's veil of not evil while always hyperbole has been pierced. At this
point, it feels like the moment in the wizard of oz when they see the man
behind the curtain.

~~~
supersillyus
Google is the great satan! Let us rise up, overthrow the beast, and bathe in
it's blood!

If you think they are evil, no amount of them saying otherwise will convince
you; that's what an evil company would say. I have my doubts about their
proposal, but from friends who have worked there and my public impression,
they seem more trustworthy than most companies, and their justifications in
the link seem relatively reasonable. I'm not ready to label them "evil" and
grab a pitchfork just yet.

~~~
spooneybarger
EDITED for 'negation overload':

I never believed that google was not evil. It was a myth that people talked
themselves into and at this point, it has been pierced and I don't think those
people will be able to go back. They aren't evil. Just a corporation out for
their own interests whereas before, many people saw them as a knight in
shining armor.

~~~
rodion_89
"I never thought they weren't 'not evil'"

Negation overload! I had to read that 3 or 4 times before I understood what
you meant.

~~~
spooneybarger
Good point there... edit time.

